# tips for riding a fizzy horse



## samskye347 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not too sure if this is the right area of the forum to post this querie on, let me know if not guys! But just wondering if anyones got any tips for riding and jumping a fizzy horse ... my mare is veeery fizzy, and although not a 'strong' horse, she can take hold of the bit, especially whilst out hacking. Still getting to know my horse (only had her 6 months) and learning new things every day,bBut does anyone have any tips for riding their forward going fizzy horse with???
I.e, different people give me different advice, like some say as shes fizzy dont have you legs on as this will only hot her up and she'll shoot forward, whereas others have said i need a constant quite firm feel with my legs so i am able to use the rein with half halts without her resisting??
CONFUSING!! lol
and i find it hard maintaining a good rhythm with her, especially going up to jumps as she changes the speed of her trot/canter immensely
any advice/tips/anything really much appreciated, or even stories of riding your own 'fizzzzy' little horsie!! :smile:
xxxxxx


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

samskye347 said:


> I'm not too sure if this is the right area of the forum to post this querie on, let me know if not guys! But just wondering if anyones got any tips for riding and jumping a fizzy horse ... my mare is veeery fizzy, and although not a 'strong' horse, she can take hold of the bit, especially whilst out hacking. Still getting to know my horse (only had her 6 months) and learning new things every day,bBut does anyone have any tips for riding their forward going fizzy horse with???
> I.e, different people give me different advice, like some say as shes fizzy dont have you legs on as this will only hot her up and she'll shoot forward, whereas others have said i need a constant quite firm feel with my legs so i am able to use the rein with half halts without her resisting??
> CONFUSING!! lol
> and i find it hard maintaining a good rhythm with her, especially going up to jumps as she changes the speed of her trot/canter immensely
> ...


Usually when I get "fizzy" I take a Pepto bismol,Ha!


----------



## samskye347 (Mar 21, 2009)

haha sorry dont know if i should define fizzy a bit more, we use it all the time at my yard but some people dont really understand ... my mare is fizzy, shes really forward going, not so much strong, but veeeeery forward, anticipates a lot, and is really quick off the leg, very sensitive, and always moving (finds it hard to collect). Not really the best desciption, but shes just really exitable, and more of a mental thing than physical, as shes like it in winter AND summer! lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Get vertical and lateral flexion and get her to move front and hindquarters independantly. Get her soft through the head and neck and alot of the forward and taking her bit in her mouth will go away.


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Get vertical and lateral flexion and get her to move front and hindquarters independantly. Get her soft through the head and neck and alot of the forward and taking her bit in her mouth will go away.


 
Haha, this is getting kinda short, are you getting a little tired of repeating yourself yet?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe it will eventually get through to someone.


----------



## fizzylizzy (Dec 26, 2009)

what bit is she in? perhaps, if you're only using a snaffle or something, she needs a bit that little bit stronger so that won't be able to take the bit?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

fizzylizzy said:


> what bit is she in? perhaps, if you're only using a snaffle or something, she needs a bit that little bit stronger so that won't be able to take the bit?


I'm sorry if this seems a bit rude to you but I don't think changing to a harsher bit is ever the answer for this kind of thing I am not good at giving advice but all I know is that is something I would not do.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

FlitterBug said:


> Haha, this is getting kinda short, are you getting a little tired of repeating yourself yet?


That was a bit rude.......

Kevin is right you need to get control of the front and hind end. 

I would also start to really change things up, keep her guessing. Set yourself up a trails course, she will have to slow down and concentrate on each station. Instead of jumping a course set up some grids. 

Are you working with a trainer? If not I would suggest you do even if it's for the short term. Her getting rushy at jumps could be something you are doing.


----------



## fizzylizzy (Dec 26, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> I'm sorry if this seems a bit rude to you but I don't think changing to a harsher bit is ever the answer for this kind of thing I am not good at giving advice but all I know is that is something I would not do.


no dont worry its not rude! i prefer to people to comment on my answers, i can listen and learn, haha! and everybody is entitled to their own opinion, i like people to give me the right to my own opinion, so its only fair i should do the same! lol :lol:


----------

